# Aquarium Leak



## viper7 (Nov 9, 2008)

last Night i got a leak in 80 Gallon Aquarium, i transfer all the fish to a 10 Gallon Tank , in the morning i dried the aquarium clean the surface , put the brown paper underneath filled the water and found the water spread , with sharp blade cut off and clean around 8 Inches of silicon , got GE Clear Silicon from Home depot and re glued it , now left it for dry {24hr} .

but now i feel bit of scared did i put the right silicon glue will that be harmfull for Fish or is there a specific silicon i have have used


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

oh-oh...

you should have used a special kind of Aquarium clear silicon. i think they have it in home depot or ace hardware.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The GE silicon is fine. People have been writing articles for a good 20 years comparing the basic GE stuff to the specialty pet store stuff.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Used the same stuff, tanks been up and running for what... 5-6 months now. My death rate is about normal.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

viper, I have repaired leaks in dozens of tanks over the years. My normal procedure is to clean out all the silicon (four corners and all the way around the bottom). Not just the 8" around the leak. The new silicon does not stick well to the old so you may end up with a leak there. Be careful and good luck.


----------

